

AndrOpen Office: First port of OpenOffice for Android - peterkelly
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andropenoffice

======
cstross
Adware. Forked from the Apache OpenOffice project. Dialogs and menus follow
the desktop and are virtually unusable on a Galaxy Note II -- this might work
on a 10" tablet, but that's about it.

If you need MS Office productivity on an Android phone or phablet you're
probably a lot better off sticking to the (commercial) SoftMaker Office:
[http://www.softmaker.com/english/](http://www.softmaker.com/english/) (Play
store link:
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=softmaker](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=softmaker)
)

------
benologist
That's a really awkward name.

~~~
lutusp
It's also nearly unusable -- it's OpenOffice ported to Android, but it has the
original desktop menus and controls, which end up being unusably tiny on a
typical Android device.

